# watery eyes after eating



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi
does anyone have any ideas to what watery eyes after eating could be? my dog normally tries to eat too quick then has to wait a few mins for it to go down and burps. could it be eating too quick or an allergy?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I've not heard of watering eyes after eating but it's dangerous for her to be eating that quick - do you use a slow-feeder bowl with her?


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

Yes I have a slow feeder bowl. I used it for 3 months and thought she was cured. Last few days she has been eating fast again so slow feeder again from tomorrow


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Does it only happen when she eats from her bowl?

It could be something to do with her putting her head down. If it persists, I would see your Vet. Can't be too careful with eyes.


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

I've only noticed it 3 times and not always after eating.... I think. I'm not sure


----------

